
This MIT Student’s Origami Building Blocks Could Make You More Creative - jbobrow
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90126134/this-mit-students-origami-building-blocks-could-make-you-more-creative
======
GrumpyNl
Looks like complex lego.

~~~
jbobrow
Kind of like if Ikea made legos (but ideally without the arguing couples)

